# Is this guy bonkers?!



## Mr T (11 Mar 2010)

Doing some general reading on the web, as you do. Stumbled accross this in another forum. Check out the 7th post. Is he just nuts or actually on to something?!  

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/47553-pmfed-poor-mans-flourish-excel-drops.html

Tesco


----------



## paul.in.kendal (11 Mar 2010)

Bonkers.  Someone who suggests you try TASTING Excel simply has to be at the very least a dangerous source of information/advice.  Plus, Tom Barr says he's wide of the mark in that same thread - I know which of the two I'd trust. Maple syrup is for pancakes.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Mar 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Someone who suggests you try TASTING Excel simply has to be at the very least a dangerous source of information/advice.


That should be reported to the forum's mod team ASAP.


----------



## Mr T (11 Mar 2010)

True. Tasting Excel or any source of liquid carbon (Gluteraldehyde and all of its associated isomers) is just sheer lunacy. Maybe he drumk to much hence his maple syrup idea!

Tesco


----------



## Mr T (11 Mar 2010)

Incidently he hasn't posted anything since October last year, perhaps he tried it and wound up dead, or at least unable to type!

Tesco


----------



## sanj (11 Mar 2010)

Meh, well apart from the tasting excel suggestion (although he did say read the bottle for any warning first)it is good to see people think out of the box, even if ultimately their ideas dont really work.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Mar 2010)

Tomato Ketchup is a great source of antioxidants that help promote beneficial bacterial and reduce algae.

(That's a joke, by the way).


----------



## JamesM (11 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> (That's a joke, by the way).



Damnit, I have 4 bottles of the stuff just going to waste too


----------



## andyh (11 Mar 2010)

I always wondered why companies bothered putting instructions like do not drink, its toxic on bottles like bleach etc....

Citrus bleach.....hmmmmmm lemony!

It now becomes clear!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Tomato Ketchup is a great source of antioxidants that help promote beneficial bacterial and reduce algae.



arghhh...and i've just turned my nano blood red!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (11 Mar 2010)

I thought I'd try and beat the asians at their own game - my tank has just gone blackwater with a hefty sloosh of soy sauce...


----------



## HarrietHippo (11 Mar 2010)

Oh great, NOW everyone says itâ€™s a joke. Couldâ€™ve done with knowing this last week!
My fish are finding it hard to swim after I put in a gallon of maple syrup. The tank is quite viscous now making fish propulsion difficult, tho I think the fish are happy, but perhaps this is just a sugar high?  The water does at least have a tannin stain colour to it which is good and being able to pre-soak oneâ€™s pancakes at 25 degrees in the tank's maple water before eating them is priceless. Mmm!

I put dry EI on my breakfast because if it is good for plants, and plants are good for me, then logic dictates that EI must be good for me too. It's all quite simple really.

=)


----------



## mlgt (15 Mar 2010)

LOL!

Ive got lemon flavoured CRS. Zesty!


----------

